# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  DIC CO2 using ceramic diffusor

## EvolutionZ

hi guys. i happen to see some picture on diy co2 but using a small ceramic diffusor. so im wondering if issit possible to just hook a ceramic diffusor to the diy co2 tube? or anything special need to be done to the bottle of diy co2 for it to work?
thanks.

----------


## wynx

> hi guys. i happen to see some picture on diy co2 but using a small ceramic diffusor. so im wondering if issit possible to just hook a ceramic diffusor to the diy co2 tube? or anything special need to be done to the bottle of diy co2 for it to work?
> thanks.


Ermh, it will not work for long as the diy co2 does not have sufficient pressure to purge co2 out..maybe it will work during peak fermentation..but otherwise...don't think it will work

----------


## EvolutionZ

> Ermh, it will not work for long as the diy co2 does not have sufficient pressure to purge co2 out..maybe it will work during peak fermentation..but otherwise...don't think it will work


ohh... yea agree with you.. thanks :Grin:

----------


## jason6142004

the ceramic diffuser worked on my DIY CO2 but i broke the next day( could be due to the pressure as i am using the $8 diffuser) 
i used the formula from this thread: http://aquaticquotient.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35832

----------


## Zenislev

DIY CO2 works with ceramic diffuser, i've been using it for about half a year without any problems. No breaking of glass, the pressure works just fine...not an issue at all. Only problem is that a whitish layer of mould looking substance from the yeast will form on the diffusing surface of ceramic after time, thus causing blockage to the CO2 output. So currently i switched using a diffuser stone instead.

----------

